# Aire today- gone tomorrow ?



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I've just been checking a rumour that Villandry aire has closed. It seems that Villandry - and a whole lot more of our favourites - have been taken over over the winter and gussied up, and sometimes moved, by

http://www.campingcarpark.com/

Naturally they charge, as much as the local municipal in some case, and you have tourist tax on top. Many are now bookable in advance.

We first met this organisation in Nantes a few years back and found using that aire complicated and expensive enough that we used the campsite ( in whose grounds it is) instead.

Check your coordinates, and the new prices, before you commit !


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I have no objection to paying to use an aire if it's priced to reflect it's facilities. 
I don't expect to travel around Europe at the expense of local Maries. 
It could be a lot worse...Look at the UK!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> I have no objection to paying to use an aire if it's priced to reflect it's facilities.
> I don't expect to travel around Europe at the expense of local Maries.
> It could be a lot worse...Look at the UK!


I agree with you absolutely. That was not the point I was trying to make however.

Many of these aires have moved, albeit a short distance. I was merely warning people to check where the aire is and to have the relevant paperwork ( Passette!) in place before they visit. I am also lamenting the taking over and prettying up of many of the simple turn-up-and-man-collects-money type places to become what are, effectively, campsites.

( Many overnighting places/ pubs/ CLs / CS's / motorhome stops/ Britstops etc in UK are much cheaper than France so not sure what you mean by " Look at UK !")

I could also add that many excellent municipals are being taken over and made into commercial sites, charging extra and providing us with facilities and ambiance that we don't particularly want. When municipals were set up, to house itinerant workers in the commune, basically they were fields with a loo....aires really !


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Looking at their map they are certainly spreading. They are turning Aires in to what looks like Caravan Club sites to me. Awful. (by the way their site is infected with a virus which tried to infect my PC when I clicked on the Aire near La Rochelle).

The joy of Aires to me is rolling in and parking where you like and coming and going as you please. If I Wanted those sort of facilities I would go to a campsite. I dont mind paying a small amount for an Aire but would prefer to spend money locally in the shops or markets than for facilities on a manicured site thats a PIA to get in and out of. Plenty of those here.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Grizzly said:


> I
> 
> ( Many overnighting places/ pubs/ CLs / CS's / motorhome stops/ Britstops etc in UK are much cheaper than France so not sure what you mean by " Look at UK !")
> 
> !


Find me just one for CL/CS that's free or, even , under a tenner, or a britstop where you're not silently' encouraged' to spend £20+ on a meal or shopping.
The situation in the UK is nowhere near becoming as motorhome friendly as Europe.
That's what I mean.


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Interesting to see if the French use them, not unusual to see them arrive late and leave early if there is a fee to be paid.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> Find me just one for CL/CS that's free or, even , under a tenner, or a britstop where you're not silently' encouraged' to spend £20+ on a meal or shopping.
> The situation in the UK is nowhere near becoming as motorhome friendly as Europe.
> That's what I mean.


See the current front page on the Magbaz site where they are bringing together UK " aires" websites and lists.

We like the no facilties Club sites ( Nunnykirk, Walton-on-Thames, Hebden Bridge etc) and many other of their under £10 per night sites. I can put hand on heart and say we have never had pressure to buy or eat in a Britstop or pub stop. Rather the opposite sometimes; a canal side pub in Cheshire were happy for us to stay but could not guarantee us a table as they were full and at an Oxfordshire Marina the shop was closed but the lady said she would open up if we needed anything urgently. Sadly, not a a tank full of cheap diesel.

I suspect that, in a few years time, the insidious take over of French aires by commercial firms will mean that the current system will be no longer and the Spanish model will prevail.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Geriatricbackpacker said:


> Interesting to see if the French use them, not unusual to see them arrive late and leave early if there is a fee to be paid.


They will only use them if there is no alternative. If an existing free aire gets taken over and turned into one of these holiday camps and there is nothing else then they might not have another option. Ill not use them, I would rather park elsewhere and use the bike. Its not just the money, I dont like regimented and controlled aires or farting about with barriers, its not what its all about to me. Mind you if people didnt go out of their way to avoid paying on some Aires they probably wouldnt have to bother with barriers etc.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

​


Grizzly said:


> I've just been checking a rumour that Villandry aire has closed. It seems that Villandry - and a whole lot more of our favourites - have been taken over over the winter and gussied up, and sometimes moved, by
> 
> http://www.campingcarpark.com/
> 
> ...


Stayed in one of their's 3 weeks ago in Aix les Bains. Expensive and a bugger to get in. Had to enter CC details, full name, email address etc into electronic pillar at barrier and still had to resort to phone call in the end as had the French man in front to do (perfect English, the call centre not french man).

A sort of plastic loyalty card then came out that I can use in future. I was bombarded by junk then until I blocked them. A couple of caravans and a 5th wheeler down one end with some white vans that appeared to have been there for some time. They were tidy and friendly though.

Next day a contractor turned up and masacared half the mature trees on the site including a lovely mature weeping willow. I had the feeling of a uniform corporate organisation a bit like Starbucks or McDonalds. Can see them appealing to some but not me.

Dick


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

It's interesting that the website where you can buy your (valid for life) Pass has no option for any other language version than French.

Do they think that British, German, Italian etc motorhomers won't use them ? Most people, before they hand over credit card details, like to be able to read the small print,and instructions, in their own language.

There are 4 levels of pass: Pass Etapes, Liberte, Gold and Gold Liberte ranging from 4 euros to 44 euros. For top whack however you can get into the aire later and also book in advance.


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

We used the CCP ski aire at Valloire extensively during January and February, it was convenient, easy and good value. I originally obtained the card in Millau about three years ago, admittedly with a bit of hassle, but it got us into Valloire with a simple swipe.

I upgraded to Gold so that we could book a place over French half term. This turned out to be essential as several vans a day were failing to get access even with, temporarily, vacant spots in the aire.

The price of €13 a day inc ehu (free wifi and eurorelais servicepoint) compares favourably with most of the other ski aires we've stayed at.

Out of ski season they aren't the sort of places we'd seek out but if we turn up somewhere and it happens to mean staying on a CCP aire then so be it.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

What I fear might happen with the development of more hybrid aire/ campsites in France, is that they become like some of the Algarve or southern Spanish commercial ones which are crammed with people camping there long term. This means that anyone travelling around can' t guarantee they will find a place to overnight, surely the point of an aire.

Not all of us want to be woken up and moved on by the police, however Civil they are in Spain and Portugal about casual parking, but don' t want the hassle of booking in to a campsite for overnight. 

Is this mass takeover this winter by CCP the thin edge of the wedge ?


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Grizzly said:


> It's interesting that the website where you can buy your (valid for life) Pass has no option for any other language version than French.


Yes it does.

There is a little round French flag at the top left of the page with a drop down where you can select the Union flag

http://www.campingcarpark.com/en

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thanks - didn't see that. Does my French good though !


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

No probs :smile2:

How does it work: presumably if you buy their card you have to link an account with a credit card do you?

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

GMJ said:


> No probs :smile2:
> 
> How does it work: presumably if you buy their card you have to link an account with a credit card do you?
> 
> Graham :smile2:


I've not gone that far but assume so as you can top up your Pass card credit by phone or online. Before you get to the card numbers bit you have to give all sorts of other information- phone numbers, address etc- and I am always a bit wary of doing that. ( Possibly explains why we don't get spam or unwanted phone calls ?)


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

So maybe you pre load it then?

Graham :smile2:


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Yes, you preload. Either over the phone or on the card machine next to the entrance.

A couple of other points:
1. You can only stay 2 nights without booking (but this isn't strictly enforcable because I sateyed 19 and it wasn't until we left that I realised!)
2. Max stay even with booking is 21 nights (again, enforcable?)

Kev

ps If you do book (which you have to do 2 days in advance) you will be given a pass code, you use this to lift the barrier and gain entry - not your card. Same for exit.


----------



## Littlebt (May 19, 2012)

*Villandry*

We were at Villandry in January, on the new Aire about 30 places all with hook up but not yet open.

We stayed overnight along with one other but were unable to pay as the system was not yet up and going.

They have done a fabulous job.


----------



## Littlebt (May 19, 2012)

Better job than my five upload!!


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

I've used the ones at Aix-le-Bain and Valloire (as per Kev). we stayed 6 nights at Valloire in March without booking and it was no problem. 

they are easy to use if you have the CCP card - swipe and you're in, swipe and you're out - and you can keep your account topped up on line easily enough. they're like a hybrid between a free aire and campsite - so you pay to have an EHU and a borne, but without the extras you'd get at a site.

if they suit for you fine - but it's your choice as always if you don't


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

fatbuddha said:


> if they suit for you fine - but it's your choice as always if you don't


Snag is; it isn't our choice. In some place alternatives to aires are few and far between, sometimes large commercial campsites. Municipals are being taken over too and prettied up.

Ten years ago, the first time we visited Villandry with a motorhome, we parked in the huge chateau car park and, afterwards, the lady in the tourist information office nearby told us we could overnight there and were welcome to stay as long as we liked. No facilites, but we needed none. Next thing we knew there was a borne put in, in front of the public loos and now this...check in, barriers, limited numbers etc

We don't object to paying, far from it, but one layer of choice has been removed- and will, I fear, continue to be removed, if " informal " aires are taken over and organised like this.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

Grizzly said:


> Snag is; it isn't our choice. In some place alternatives to aires are few and far between, sometimes large commercial campsites. Municipals are being taken over too and prettied up.
> 
> Ten years ago, the first time we visited Villandry with a motorhome, we parked in the huge chateau car park and, afterwards, the lady in the tourist information office nearby told us we could overnight there and were welcome to stay as long as we liked. No facilites, but we needed none. Next thing we knew there was a borne put in, in front of the public loos and now this...check in, barriers, limited numbers etc
> 
> We don't object to paying, far from it, but one layer of choice has been removed- and will, I fear, continue to be removed, if " informal " aires are taken over and organised like this.


sorry - I don't get the problem. life changes, places change, things move on. people need to adapt to a changing world and staying "as is" doesn't happen. just because you don't like something doesn't mean it shouldn't change or can change - as per Brexit - I don't like it and hope it doesn't happen, but will adapt if it does.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

fatbuddha said:


> sorry - I don't get the problem. life changes, places change, things move on. people need to adapt to a changing world and staying "as is" doesn't happen. just because you don't like something doesn't mean it shouldn't change or can change - as per Brexit - I don't like it and hope it doesn't happen, but will adapt if it does.


I'm only questionning whether its a change for the better or one which will, I think, curtail pleasant summers meandering round France.

If village aires are taken on by businesses and can be advanced booked then will it- like parts of Spain and Portugal- become difficult to simply wander as sites are being used in the same way as campsites, for longer stays.

Clearly change is unavoidable- 50 years of camping have shown me that! - but I think its reasonable sometimes to ask why. The original point of my post was to warn people that some favourite aires have moved over the winter and become commercial .


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Clearly someone has cottoned on to the fact that there is an untapped income stream to be had at Aires.

Some Aires have had a lot of money invested in them. Look up La Tremblade near Royan, or Valery Sur Somme for prime examples. 

That sort of investment has to be recouped and it's a bit unfair to expect the local's to stump up for a facility that they will never use. I appreciate that MH'ers spend money in the community but it's only a few businesses that benefit, the vast majority don't see a cent of that income so why should they subsidise it.

I am no longer in a position to make use of them (Caravan) but when we had a MH we used them a fair bit. I never objected to paying a "reasonable" sum for their use because at some point some form of investment was made in setting them up. I did find that some charges were not much less than an ACSI site, at which point we would usually go for the site where we would have access to hot water, showers and toilets (but not always) 

Clearly a large organisation is moving into operating Aires (think VS??) with a view to turning a profit, that will be the end of "free" Aires and the freedom that goes with them, it's called progress apparently!

Andy


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Grizzly said:


> I'm only questionning whether its a change for the better or one which will, I think, curtail pleasant summers meandering round France.
> 
> If village aires are taken on by businesses and can be advanced booked then will it- like parts of Spain and Portugal- become difficult to simply wander as sites are being used in the same way as campsites, for longer stays.
> 
> Clearly change is unavoidable- 50 years of camping have shown me that! - but I think its reasonable sometimes to ask why. The original point of my post was to warn people that some favourite aires have moved over the winter and become commercial .


I share your concerns as i am sure the majority of French motorhomers will as well. Change may be inevitable but one things for sure if the French dont like something they wont go along with it so you will probably see them parking in places they shouldnt be to avoid these places which is why Aires started up in the first place in France. Having said that there are thousands of Aires all over France, I cant see it being commercially viable to put them everywhere unless its a very popular spot as they must be expensive to implement and maintain and presumably this company is out to make a profit from them. I might have a look at the CC Infos forum later and see what they are saying about them. If your skiing or touring in winter however I imagine places like this will be really useful though with hard standing and EHU.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

fatbuddha said:


> I've used the ones at Aix-le-Bain and Valloire (as per Kev). we stayed 6 nights at Valloire in March without booking and it was no problem.
> 
> they are easy to use if you have the CCP card - swipe and you're in, swipe and you're out - and you can keep your account topped up on line easily enough. they're like a hybrid between a free aire and campsite - so you pay to have an EHU and a borne, but without the extras you'd get at a site.
> 
> if they suit for you fine - but it's your choice as always if you don't


But the FFCC _ Stop Acceuil Camping Car_ scheme does that for those who want a hybrid between a campsite and an aire. Cheaper too !


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

We used them several times last year, very pleased with the setup, our favourit was at Royan only 6 euro and 1/2 mile from city center and the fabulous covered market. Mostly French people there and all seemed happy to pay for the improvements to the Aires so far.

curlyboy


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

CurlyBoy said:


> We used them several times last year, very pleased with the setup, our favourit was at Royan only 6 euro and 1/2 mile from city center and the fabulous covered market. Mostly French people there and all seemed happy to pay for the improvements to the Aires so far.
> 
> curlyboy


Do you have to buy a card at the barrier or can you simply get in and out without one, paying as you go ? Buying one in advance costs 4 euros for the cheapest of the 4 options. Do you have to pay to get one at the barrier or are they free there ?

I think we'll use the Azay ( now in the campsite ) and the Villandry ones this year but don't want to do credit card transactions online or give details out over the phone.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I got my card a few years ago when they were just starting up - I don't think it cost anything extra. 

If I remember rightly I charged up my Carte with my credit card then used the Carte to go in and out. 

I found it perfectly pleasant as a base to access the local town.


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi Grizzly, yes you do have to buy the card at the barrier the first time you use the scheme, although it is quite simple. You do have to provide a debit or credit card to load the pass card, I used my prepaid REVOLUT card, that was accepted as okay, and I only keep a small balance on that for every day shopping and fuel etc, I can top this up as I wish on the REVOLUT app via one of my bank accounts that I do not use for bill payments or direct debits.The only other info is your email, I gave one that has been hacked in the past and that I no longer use it for important correspondence like Banks etc. A bit on the cautious side but it pays these days.
curlyboy


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

CurlyBoy said:


> *Hi Grizzly, yes you do have to buy the card at the barrier the first time you use the scheme, although it is quite simple.*........ curlyboy


you can also sign up online and have the card sent to your home address - which is what I did as I had time to do this before I needed to use it. took about 2 weeks for the card to arrive. I also top it up online so the only thing I need to do when at one of the CCP sites is to swipe in and swipe out - no phone calls needed.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

fatbuddha said:


> you can also sign up online and have the card sent to your home address - which is what I did as I had time to do this before I needed to use it. took about 2 weeks for the card to arrive. I also top it up online so the only thing I need to do when at one of the CCP sites is to swipe in and swipe out - no phone calls needed.


Did you buy a Gold Card ?

We only want the standard Pass 'Etapes and the instructions for this seem to be that you can only have it by phone ( with a compulsory 50 euro top up) or at the aire itself, from the machine. No provision that we can see to get it online.

_The Pass' Etapes is a 4€ card valid for life. You can either get it from the machine at the area entrance, or by phone* at + (00) 33 183 64 69 23 from 9am to 7pm.
*(by phone, a minimum 50€ recharge will be asked, without any deadline to use it)_

We have time and would prefer to get it before we go but don't want more than the standard pass.

Bring back the council official and his pile of handwritten receipts !


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Has anyone experience of paying monthly? I've got a card which we obtained at an aire, and I think I've just changed it to a Premium online which as far as I can understand bills your credit card at the end of the month for your usage.


Malcolm


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

emjaiuk said:


> Has anyone experience of paying monthly? I've got a card which we obtained at an aire, and I think I've just changed it to a Premium online which as far as I can understand bills your credit card at the end of the month for your usage.
> 
> Malcolm


Watch your bills carefully; someone on the outandabout forum reckons they were charged twice on their card.

Last week I found 4 levels of Pass on their website; today, only 2 are shown. Not helped by the fact that their website will not work properly on my OH's Mac and the English translation seems only to be available on the home page of my computer , not the pages where you have to fill anything in !

I've just filled in their online form which says they should send me all the details of how to join via an e-mail. So far, no e-mail.

I've been looking at the French camping cariste websites and they agree that the sites are well- made and pleasant places to stay but, to a man, complain about the bureaucracy needed to access them.

One site mentions that to use the free wifi you have to ring a premium rate phone number to get an access code. Is this so and is the number valid for life too ?


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

Grizzly said:


> *Did you buy a Gold Card ?*
> 
> We only want the standard Pass 'Etapes and the instructions for this seem to be that you can only have it by phone ( with a compulsory 50 euro top up) or at the aire itself, from the machine. No provision that we can see to get it online.


no - just the Pass Etapes afaik, although my accounts says Formule Liberte which gives me reservation rights I think


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

fatbuddha said:


> no - just the Pass Etapes afaik, although my accounts says Formule Liberte which gives me reservation rights I think


Today there are just 2 different types of Pass available on the website, Pass Etapes and Pass Etapes with Gold option. Two days ago there were 4 listed, including the Formule Liberte.

http://www.camping-car-park.com/en/nos-formules

As far as I can see only the Gold Pass gives you reservation rights, the others do/did not.

There is an interesting bit about their beginnings and the lady who started them here:

http://www.lemondeducampingcar.fr/e...ark-un-reseau-d-etapes-au-coeur-du-debat.html


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

I just asked another camper for the wifi passcode and it worked fine throughout Jan and Feb. Reception in the Valloire aire depended on having no more than 1 van in the way whilst we were parked at the far end of the aire.

Note that the gold card is only valid for one year.


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

I'#ve had a Pass Etapes card for a couple of years now - find it (and the sites) convenient and easy to use. Once you have an ID you can download a list of their sites, and the WiFi codes are included in the list. It's just a couple of A4 pages so easy to keep a copy in the MH.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Object of OP sent me junk email today. That included some of their Aries in Spain.

Dick


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Glandwr said:


> Object of OP sent me junk email today. That included some of their Aries in Spain.
> 
> Dick


Ditto. I'd registered the other day as it seemed to be the only way to communicate with them to ask how we can get their Pass online. Still no reply re Pass online however. Looks from the blurb that this Spanish aire is the first of many so perhaps a Lifetime Pass is worth getting.

I notice that Villandry- one that we were hoping to use- is still not open. Does anyone know if the old set up - ie parking in the car park corner- is still available ? Note also that the aire at Azay-le-Rideau is being used for their Ambassadors exhibition in June; book now !


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Can someone please clarify the costs of obtaining a card. My understanding is if you buy the Pass Etapes on line you also have to purchase 50 euros worth of top up. I don't particularly want to spend this much on a system I might not make much use of. Is the alternative to but a card from a machine on site at a cost of only 4 euros and top it up with as much as you like?

peedee


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

peedee said:


> Can someone please clarify the costs of obtaining a card. My understanding is if you buy the Pass Etapes on line you also have to purchase 50 euros worth of top up. I don't particularly want to spend this much on a system I might not make much use of. Is the alternative to but a card from a machine on site at a cost of only 4 euros and top it up with as much as you like?
> 
> peedee


That's what happened in my case. Aire was 13€, 17€ deducted ted from my CC. All done at entry post.

Dick


----------

